# Linux + Intel WLAN 2200B/G



## NiciB (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Centrino Laptop gekauft, leider gibt es für Intel WLAN 2200B/G noch keinen richtigen Treiber. Auf Sourceforge wird zwar einer entwickelt aber ich kenn mich mit den ganzen Sachen (Wireless Extensions (v16) and Tools (v27-pre23), IPW2200 binary firmware image, ...) nicht aus. Geht's nicht einfacher!

http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

Dann wird laut Intel auch ein offizieller Treiber entwickelt:
http://support.intel.com/support/wi...6408-prd944.htm

Weiß jemand wann der rauskommt?

Ich hab auch mal was von linuxant und ndiswrapper gehört... kennt sich da jemand aus?

Oder muß ich den von Sourceforge installieren? Dann muß ich nur noch eine deutsche Anleitung finden ;-))

Oder hat jemand noch andere Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## NiciB (2. Oktober 2004)

kann man mit diesem linuxant Windows treiber laden?


----------



## alois (2. Oktober 2004)

Unter Linuxant gibt es einen Treiber für dein WLAN, allerdings habe ich beim Überfliegen grade nur was von Cardbus und PCI gelesen, du müsstest mal schauen ob es das auch für Centrino+Linux gibt. 
Als Windows-Treiber ist er verfügbar.


----------

